# Spam wird immer mehr



## redi78 (22. Okt. 2008)

Hallo Leute,

also ich verwende ISPConfig 2.2.26 und habe bei meinen Usern überall Spamassassin samt AntiVirus aktiviert. Zusätzlich habe ich das Häckchen bei URIBL gesetzt. Spam-Whitelist und Spam-Blacklist Felder sind leer.

Hier poste ich mal die Ausgabe von postconf -n:


```
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
allow_percent_hack = no
append_dot_mydomain = no
biff = no
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
config_directory = /etc/postfix
disable_vrfy_command = yes
inet_interfaces = all
inet_protocols = all
mailbox_command = procmail -a "$EXTENSION"
mailbox_size_limit = 0
maps_rbl_domains = relays.ordb.org,                       
proxies.blackholes.wirehub.net,                       
dsn.rfc-ignorant.org,                       
postmaster.rfc-ignorant.org,                       
abuse.rfc-ignorant.org,                       
unconfirmed.dsbl.org,                       
list.dsbl.org,                       
dynablock.wirehub.net,                       
cn-kr.blackholes.us                       
relays.osirusoft.com                       
dialups.relays.osirusoft.com                        inputs.orbz.org
message_size_limit = 104857600
mydestination = /etc/postfix/local-host-names
myhostname = mail.goldbergmusikanten.at
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8
myorigin = /etc/mailname
recipient_delimiter = +
relayhost = mgate.chello.at
smtp_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtp_sasl_password_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/sasl_passwd
smtp_sasl_security_options =
smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer = yes
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${queue_directory}/smtp_scache
smtp_use_tls = yes
smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Ubuntu)
smtpd_data_restrictions = reject_unauth_pipelining,  permit
smtpd_helo_required = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, 
permit_sasl_authenticated,  reject_invalid_hostname, 
reject_non_fqdn_hostname,  reject_non_fqdn_sender, 
reject_non_fqdn_recipient,  reject_unknown_sender_domain, 
reject_unknown_recipient_domain,  reject_unauth_destination, 
reject_unlisted_recipient,  reject_unverified_sender 
reject_rhsbl_sender dsn.rfc-ignorant.org,  permit
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtpd_sasl_local_domain =
smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous
smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/postfix/ssl/cacert.pem
smtpd_tls_auth_only = no
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/ssl/smtpd.crt
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/ssl/smtpd.key
smtpd_tls_loglevel = 1
smtpd_tls_received_header = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${queue_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s
smtpd_use_tls = yes
tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom
virtual_mailbox_limit = 0
```
Kann ich hier noch etwas verbessern?

lg redi78


----------



## Till (22. Okt. 2008)

Was Du versuchen könntest ist dass Du razor, pyzor und dcc inkl. deren spamassassin plugins installierst. Denk bitte daran, dass die Installation des ISPConfig spamassassin und das globale Config File unter /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/.... liegt.


----------



## redi78 (22. Okt. 2008)

mhhh was muss denn dann in die local.cf bezüglich razor... usw. eingetragen werden?

razor, pyzor und dcc habe ich bereits installiert. aber wird bei einem update die local.cf nicht überschrieben?


----------



## Till (22. Okt. 2008)

> mhhh was muss denn dann in die local.cf bezüglich razor... usw. eingetragen werden?


weiß ich so aus dem Kopf auch nicht, schau am besten mal ins spamassassin Wiki.


> aber wird bei einem update die local.cf nicht überschrieben?


Ja, die Datei solltest Du sichern.


----------



## redi78 (22. Okt. 2008)

habs nun darüber gelöst. spam kommt jetzt annähernd keiner mehr durch:


```
[FONT=Courier][SIZE=2][FONT=Courier]reject_rbl_client  ix.dnsbl.manitu.net,[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier][SIZE=2][FONT=Courier]reject_rbl_client  dialups.mail-abuse.org,[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier][SIZE=2][FONT=Courier]reject_rbl_client  relays.mail-abuse.org,[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier][SIZE=2][FONT=Courier]reject_rbl_client  cblplus.anti-spam.org.cn,[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier][SIZE=2][FONT=Courier]reject_rbl_client  pbl.spamhaus.org, [/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier][SIZE=2][FONT=Courier]reject_rbl_client  sbl.spamhaus.org,[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier][SIZE=2][FONT=Courier]reject_rbl_client  relays.ordb.org,
reject_rbl_client opm.blitzed.org,
reject_rbl_client  list.dsbl.org,
reject_rbl_client cbl.abuseat.org,
reject_rbl_client  dul.dnsbl.sorbs.net,
reject_rbl_client  blackholes.easynet.nl,
reject_rbl_client  proxies.blackholes.wirehub.net,
reject_rbl_client  bl.spamcop.net,
reject_rbl_client dnsbl.ahbl.org,[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier][SIZE=2][FONT=Courier]reject_rbl_client  dnsbl.njabl.org,[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier][SIZE=2][FONT=Courier]reject_rbl_client  dnsbl.sorbs.net,[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier][SIZE=2][FONT=Courier]reject_rbl_client  sorbs.dnsbl.net.au,[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier][SIZE=2][FONT=Courier]reject_rbl_client  blackholes.five-ten-sg.com,[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier][SIZE=2][FONT=Courier]reject_rbl_client  hostkarma.junkemailfilter.com,[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier][SIZE=2][FONT=Courier]reject_rbl_client  cbl.anti-spam.org.cn,[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier][SIZE=2][FONT=Courier]reject_rbl_client  cblless.anti-spam.org.cn,[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier][SIZE=2][FONT=Courier]reject_rbl_client  0spam.fusionzero.com,[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier][SIZE=2][FONT=Courier]reject_rbl_client  dnsbl.ahbl.org,[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier][SIZE=2][FONT=Courier]reject_rbl_client  aspews.ext.sorbs.net,[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier][SIZE=2][FONT=Courier]reject_rbl_client  bl.csma.biz,[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier][SIZE=2][FONT=Courier]reject_rbl_client  sbl.csma.biz,[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier][SIZE=2][FONT=Courier]reject_rbl_client  ohps.dnsbl.net.au,[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier][SIZE=2][FONT=Courier]reject_rbl_client  ipwhois.rfc-ignorant.org,[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier][SIZE=2][FONT=Courier]reject_rbl_client  relays.bl.kundenserver.de,[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier][SIZE=2][FONT=Courier]reject_rbl_client  dnsbl.rangers.eu.org,[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier][SIZE=2][FONT=Courier]reject_rbl_client  dnsbl.regedit64.net,[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier][SIZE=2][FONT=Courier]reject_rbl_client  xbl.spamhaus.org,[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier][SIZE=2][FONT=Courier]reject_rhsbl_sender  blackhole.securitysage.com,[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier][SIZE=2][FONT=Courier]reject_rhsbl_client  rhsbl.ahbl.org,[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier][SIZE=2][FONT=Courier]reject_rhsbl_client  whois.rfc-ignorant.org,[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier][SIZE=2][FONT=Courier]reject_rhsbl_client  bogusmx.rfc-ignorant.org,[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier][SIZE=2][FONT=Courier]reject_rhsbl_client  cart00ney.surriel.com,[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier][SIZE=2][FONT=Courier]reject_rhsbl_client  bl.deadbeef.com,[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier][SIZE=2][FONT=Courier]reject_rhsbl_client  endn.dnsbl.net.au,[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier][SIZE=2][FONT=Courier]reject_rhsbl_client  in.dnsbl.org,[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier][SIZE=2][FONT=Courier]reject_rhsbl_client  dsn.rfc-ignorant.org,[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier][SIZE=2][FONT=Courier]reject_rhsbl_client  duhlusers.yamta.org,[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier][SIZE=2][FONT=Courier]reject_rhsbl_client  bulk.rhs.mailpolice.com,[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier][SIZE=2][FONT=Courier]reject_rhsbl_client  porn.rhs.mailpolice.com,[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier][SIZE=2][FONT=Courier]reject_rhsbl_client  abuse.rfc-ignorant.org,[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier][SIZE=2][FONT=Courier]reject_rhsbl_client  postmaster.rfc-ignorant.org,[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier][SIZE=2][FONT=Courier]reject_rhsbl_client  rhsbl.sorbs.net,[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
```
lg redi78


----------



## Till (22. Okt. 2008)

Na wenn Du Dir sicher bist, dass jetzt auch noch normale mails ankommen  Das Problem mit den ganzen exotischen RBL ist, dass da gerne mal falsche IP's drauf sind.


----------

